# I need a fantasy book :(



## jk7070436 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi. All of my books are back in Korea and I won't be getting them back until like 6 months pass by. Well I'm looking for a fantasy novel that isn't that dark. Something similar to Bartimaeus.


----------



## powertrick69 (Sep 10, 2005)

Theif Lord by Cornelia Funke Or Dragon Rider also by Cornelia Funke


----------



## abzdragon (Sep 10, 2005)

Dealing with Dragons by Patricia Wrede

(she has three more in the series: Searching for Dragons, Calling on Dragons, and Talking to Dragons... I really enjoyed them all)


----------



## Ruben (Sep 11, 2005)

"The Invisible Man", by H.G.Wells

I'm currently enjoying this one. It's not a spectacular fantasy story about wars and such, but just about (very simply, yes) an invisible man, lol.


----------



## journyman161 (Sep 11, 2005)

Songs of Earth & Power, by Greg Bear. Unusual fantasy that's also a good story & very well written.


----------



## TheReMonstor (Sep 13, 2005)

My favorite book, I guess it's considered fantasy, is Hunters of the Dark Sea by Mel Odom.  It's got everything you'd want.  Great adventure.  You'll prolly have to get it off of Amazon, but it's well worth it mate.


----------



## bobothegoat (Sep 13, 2005)

abzdragon said:
			
		

> Dealing with Dragons by Patricia Wrede
> 
> (she has three more in the series: Searching for Dragons, Calling on Dragons, and Talking to Dragons... I really enjoyed them all)


I loved those books when I read them in middle school, though I haven't read them since then.  They were very well done in how they portrayed many typical fanatsy aspects in a humorous way, while at the same time not taking it too far.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Oct 4, 2005)

The Circle of Magic quartet by Tamora Pierce. Also The Circle Opens quartet (same author.) The second quartet is like a sequel group to the first ones. Each book is about 200-300 pages.


----------



## Philo (Oct 4, 2005)

The Fionavar Tapestry trilogy is in the same vein as Eragon in that its heavily inspired by other fantasy works but has some interesting twists. The first book is called the Summer Tree, by Guy Gavriel Kay.

From the classics shelf:
Chronicals of Narnia, C.S. Lewis
Arabian Nights (public domain)
Alice in Wonderland, C.S. Lewis
The Time Machine, H.G. Wells

The first two of the classic are series of short stories so can be taken in smaller bites.


----------



## tallius (Oct 4, 2005)

the edge chronicles by Paul stewart and Chris riddell.I'd recommend starting with the curse of the gloamglozer and then the winter knights


----------



## Dephere (Oct 10, 2005)

George R.R. Martin's 
A Song of Ice and Fire Series (currently three books, but soon to be another):
A Game of Thrones
A Clash of Kings
A Storm of Swords

Martin is my favorite fantasy author by far, no one being able to compare in my opinion, but if you're into Eragon this might be a little much for you. The story is intricate, not for those who aren't in for a long story.


----------



## dannyboy (Oct 18, 2005)

The dark is rising Sequence -  Great stuff!


----------



## Revan U'trini'as (Oct 18, 2005)

Christopher Paolini's Eragon and Eldest. They are in my top 10. I recommend them. Wont be disapointed. Nice Twists and action. Ages 12-20. Although you could read it if your older. You mightn't like a few things. EG. NO S3X!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 29, 2005)

You can't go wrong with the Wheel of Time by RObert Jordan. Book 1, The Eye of the World is superb although, the Wheel of Time, is horrendously long. How about the View from the Mirror Books by Ian Irvine.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 29, 2005)

I was going to suggest wheel of time...Sephiroth beat me to it I guess. But he's right, you can' go wrong!! Sweet sweet books...George R.R Martin too, but someone already mentioned that as well...


----------



## galt (Oct 29, 2005)

You might like the Belgariad series by David Eddings. Just type in Belgariad in Amazon.com to get the names of the books.
Anyway, they are exciting adventure stories; the main character is Garion, the boy. I like the magic and the different characters and races. David Eddings develops characters well and the plot is fairly fast-paced, if I recall correctly. I read them a few years ago. 
So I'd recommend the Belgariad series - David Eddings.


----------



## jk7070436 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, I read some of that series. Anyways, I sort of stopped because it got sort of repetitive and long. I also despised Ce'nedra. Gosh, that girl is soooo annoying.


----------



## galt (Oct 31, 2005)

I liked Ce'nedra! She was cute. Neh, but I know what you mean, that they became repetitive. It's like the author has a formula for each book, and they don't vary much in the plot structure. I still like them, though. 
Hey, you know what my FAVORITE fantasy book  is? You have to read
Transformation
by Carol Berg.
I love this book. The characters are very well-defined, and the plot is interesting. The author is very talented with words; she writes beautifully. The whole story is just unusual and different. I would recommend this one.


----------



## Erudite (Nov 4, 2005)

The Redemption of Althalus - David and Leigh Eddings.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Nov 5, 2005)

> Christopher Paolini's Eragon and Eldest. They are in my top 10. I recommend them. Wont be disapointed. Nice Twists and action. Ages 12-20. Although you could read it if your older. You mightn't like a few things. EG. NO S3X!!!



Gah, no. Avoid like plague! If "your" older, you won't like them. They're for little kids, ages, I don't know, 5 - 8. 

Eddings is fun the first time you read him, then it gets rather repetitive. 

I second Martin. Try Robin Hobb, too, she writes great fantasy.


----------



## PipHobbit (Nov 16, 2005)

Read some of K. J. Parker's novels. I would mostly recommend his Scavenger Trilogy (Shadow, Pattern and Memory). It's somewhat violent, but absolutely brilliant.

Also, The Chrysalids by John Wyndham, Oryx and Crake by Margaret Atwood (it's awesome...the first novel that really got me into Margaret Atwood's work and Literature as a genre) and His Dark Materials Trilogy (The Golden Compass, The Subtle Knife and The Amber Spyglass) by Phillip Pullman.


----------



## PamHKyle (Nov 17, 2005)

Any of Marion Zimmer Bradley's books.


----------



## God-IsTruth (Dec 6, 2005)

I highly recommend R.A. Salvatores IceWind Dale Trilogy...once you read those you will be hooked then you can read the The Legacy of the Drow books, Cleric Quintet books, and many many more dealing with the same heros...great books I promise.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Dec 12, 2005)

The Golden Compass by Philip Pullman is really good.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2005)

Ha! Finally, no one mentions Harry Potter in a fantasy discussion. If your looking for something laid back and easy to read: Troll Sea by Nancy Farmer.


----------



## jk7070436 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, so many suggestions. All these books ought to keep me busy for winter break.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Dec 12, 2005)

Philo said:
			
		

> Alice in Wonderland, C.S. Lewis



C.S. Lewis didn't write Alice in Wonderland, Lewis Caroll did.


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 13, 2005)

Have you heard of the Pendragon series?  It's pretty good.  _The Never War_ has an extraordinary blend of reality and fantasy.  It may use the cliche of time travel, but it definitely brings a creative aspect to it.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Dec 13, 2005)

krazyklassykat said:
			
		

> Have you heard of the Pendragon series?  It's pretty good.



Which Pendragon series do you mean? I've heard of different ones.


----------



## krazyklassykat (Dec 13, 2005)

Umm... wow I haven't heard of more than one.  And unfortunately, I can't recall the author... Well, the one with.. you know, _The Never War_ in it.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Dec 14, 2005)

Taliesin is a very good book. It's the first in a series by Stephen R. Lawhead. The series is an King Arthur series, but this first one deals with Merlin's parents and how they met. Unfortunately I haven't read any others because I don't have any others, but they're on my Christmas list. :grin:

Btw, this series is also known as the Pendragon series.


----------



## revelation_22-20 (Dec 21, 2005)

Dragon Rider is YA and very good at that.


----------



## bobothegoat (Dec 21, 2005)

Shawn said:
			
		

> Ha! Finally, no one mentions Harry Potter in a fantasy discussion.



So much for that :roll:


----------



## kittyjan (Dec 21, 2005)

krazyklassykat said:
			
		

> Umm... wow I haven't heard of more than one. And unfortunately, I can't recall the author... Well, the one with.. you know, _The Never War_ in it.


 
The authors name is D.J. MacHale.:read:


----------



## kittyjan (Dec 21, 2005)

Robin McKinley is good. I like her book called "The Blue Sword".


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Dec 24, 2005)

I liked her book "Spindle's End"


----------



## Jman4201 (Dec 25, 2005)

*Robin Hobb*

She's the one that does the Shiptraders trilogy right?  I read those and they were really awesome, the way the ships were alive (I love sailing and tall ships anyways, I've read all of the Hornblower books and a lot of O'briens books)  They were good books.


----------



## Wisp (Apr 8, 2006)

Anything Garth Nix would do. He writes very similar to that of the Bartimaeus trilogy. All of them arn't that dark, except for Shade's Children (which is definately the best, and should be read by anyone)


----------



## J. Bryan Shoup (Apr 15, 2006)

Shawn said:
			
		

> Ha! Finally, no one mentions Harry Potter in a fantasy discussion.



Why would non-fiction come up in a fantasy genre discussion?

ANTI-MUGGLE CORPS MARCH FORWARD! SIEG HEIL!


----------



## Saint Chains (Apr 15, 2006)

I strongy recommend Steven Erikson's 'Malazan Book of the Fallen' series.  Incredible stuff.  The first book is called 'Gardens of the Moon'.  At first it may seem a little confusing and overwhelming, but stick with it because it's worth it.


----------



## lucyknickleback (Apr 15, 2006)

The Charmed Series is brilliant- watch the TV series as well!


----------



## Shancus (Apr 17, 2006)

My favourite fantasy book is The Black Magician Trilogy by Trudi Canavan, it's for young adults so of course it would appeal to me, but I feel it was for adults aswell. I thoroughly enjoyed it though and I'd fully recommend it to anyone !


----------



## kittyjan (Apr 17, 2006)

This has probley already been said but I'll say it anyways. 
Inkheart by Cornelia Funke. That's my favorite.


----------



## kittyjan (Apr 17, 2006)

Inkspell is my next favorite by her.


----------



## WriteStuff (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow...lot's of good suggestions here.  I would say the Lord of the Rings by J.R.R. Tolkien if you haven't read it.  It has a broad and sweeping storyline but it isn't incredibly huge unless you read his other books and get into the history of Middle-Earth.

Like several others I recommend the Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan _only_ if you are ready for a broad sweeping plot with many characters, a rich history, fully fleshed out world and characters, etc.  There are eleven books with a prequel and the final book is due in another year or two.  A glossary is included in each book to help you keep track of everyone.

Another good series is the Sword of Truth by Terry Goodkind.  This is another broad sweeping Wheel of Time sort of series but it is not quite as complicated.  I will warn that this one gets violent at times.  This is however a satisfying series with 9 books, the tenth scheduled for release this summer and the eleventh (and final) soon after.

Happy reading.


----------



## Writer'sSoul (Apr 20, 2006)

The Inheritance Trilogy; Eragon and Eldest. (The third and final is in the makes)

Monika


----------

